# Merry Christmas!



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Merry Christmas, and may the Christ child born this day bless your new year.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am a day late...

But Merry Christmas to all and hope everyone has a great new year. Wishing everyone health and happiness in 2020.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Merry Merry


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

AND, Happy and safe New Year!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Trump 2020 :beer: :beer:


----------

